# ATI X800XL, xorg 6.8.2, AMD64, 2.6.11-r3

## BenPope

Hi,

Am I mad to try to get these things to work together?

The card is a PCI-Express X800XL:

```
0000:05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 554d (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited: Unknown device 0600

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

        Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable)

        Memory at fe200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        I/O ports at 9e00 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #10 [0001]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

0000:05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 556d

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited: Unknown device 0601

        Flags: fast devsel

        Memory at fe210000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #10 [0001]

```

I've compiled everything with GCC 3.4.3, nptl but NOT nptlonly, and both 32 and 64 bit libs.

I'm trying to get the latest xorg 6.8.2 installed, with ati-drivers 8.10.19.

I've also tried xorg 6.8.0-r5 with similar results (output below is for 6.8.0).

There's no agpgart for my system, so I've used the internal one, not sure if the external one would come up as a missing dependancy.

Anyway, all help is much appreciated - I've been reading the forums for hours and I don't even know if what I'm trying is futile.  I've had xorg 6.8.0-r4, on an x86 kernel ~2.6.9 working on x86 with the 8.8.25 driver. but this isn't working for me.  I followed the gentoo ati guide.

THANKS!

```
magnesium linux # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

```

I'm wondering if it's the X800XL "Unknown device 556d" thats the cause?  Most X800s are 554d, I think.

Needless to say, I get:

```
startx

hostname: Unknown host

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux magnesium 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #2 Fri Apr 1 00:08:21 BST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 02 April 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  2 11:46:59 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

My log (sorry, how do I make this shorter/more relevant?):

```
magnesium root # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux magnesium 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #2 Fri Apr 1 00:08:21 BST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 02 April 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  2 11:46:59 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1462,7100 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1462,7100 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1462,7100 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1462,7100 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1462,7100 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1462,7100 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1462,7100 rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1462,7100 rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1462,7100 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:0c:0: chip 1106,3044 card 0574,086c rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0d:0: chip 1102,0007 card 1462,1009 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1462,058c rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1095,3132 card 1462,7100 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 1002,554d card 174b,0600 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:00:1: chip 1002,556d card 174b,0601 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe600000 - 0xfe6fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe500000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe400000 - 0xfe4fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe300000 - 0xfe3fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe200000 - 0xfe2fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x554d) rev 0, Mem @ 0xfe200004b0000000/28, 0x9e01fe200000/16, I/O @ 0x9e00/8

(--) PCI: (5:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x556d) rev 0, Mem @ 0xfe210000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe604000 - 0xfe607fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe600000 - 0xfe60007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x9e01fe200000 - 0x9e01fe20ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfe200004b0000000 - 0xfe200004bfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009e00 - 0x00009eff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe210000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe604000 - 0xfe607fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe600000 - 0xfe60007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x9e01fe200000 - 0x9e01fe20ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfe200004b0000000 - 0xfe200004bfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00009e00 - 0x00009eff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe210000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe604000 - 0xfe607fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe600000 - 0xfe60007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe803fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x9e01fe200000 - 0x9e01fe20ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xfe200004b0000000 - 0xfe200004bfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xfe210000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x00009e00 - 0x00009eff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200* (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

and my configuration:

```
magnesium root # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ^[^#]

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-107

    VertRefresh 48-120

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm wondering if it's the X800XL "Unknown device 556d" thats the cause?  Most X800s are 554d, I think.
> 
> 

 

I have a working (with 3D-acceleration) PCI-Express X800 XT and my lspci -v shows the following:

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R423 5F57 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 0312

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable)

        Memory at e1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #10 [0001]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5d77

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 0313

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at e1010000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #10 [0001]

```

I don't have agpgart enabled in my kernel, but I do have DRI enabled, then emerged "nvidia-drivers" [correction: "ati-drivers"!].

Don't know if this is any help though  :Sad: 

JuliusLast edited by JRV on Sat Apr 02, 2005 11:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## JRV

[Removed Dupe]

----------

## BenPope

 *Quote:*   

> I don't have agpgart enabled in my kernel, but I do have DRI enabled, then emerged "nvidia-drivers". 

 

Hmm, I have GART_IOMMU=y, which disables the ability to use AGPGart.

I thought you had to disable DRI in the kernel?

What are nvidia-drivers?  I can't find them.

Thanks for your response.

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm, I have GART_IOMMU=y, which disables the ability to use AGPGart.
> 
> 

 

What kind of option is that? It's not in my kernel... ah, just looked it up, it's only in 64bit archs.

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I thought you had to disable DRI in the kernel?
> 
> 

 

No, it's working with this kernel setup here:

```

< > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<X> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

  < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

  < >   ATI Rage 128

  < >   ATI Radeon

```

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What are nvidia-drivers?  I can't find them.

 

Argl, I meant "ati-drivers", of course  :Smile: 

----------

## BenPope

Hmm

Whenever I write an xorg.conf it breaks.

It's working now without one, but clearly not accelerated, and 60hz hurts my eyes.

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> Hmm
> 
> Whenever I write an xorg.conf it breaks.
> 
> It's working now without one, but clearly not accelerated, and 60hz hurts my eyes.

 

Maybe my working xorg.conf can help? It was generated by fglrxconfig and slightly edited by me:

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~volz/xorg.conf

You'll probably want to adjust modelines and hsync/vsync settings as I'm using a DVI flat screen.

Oh, and if that doesn't work, maybe you can upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere (posting it here makes the thread so hard to read)?

Julius

----------

## BenPope

Thanks for your syuggestions...

Meanwhile I fixed it... I'm just neatening up my xorg.conf, but essentially, I made use of ChipId to override to the chip id to some other X800 and it works!

I'll post the new xorg.conf in a bit and test glxgears.  I'm all nervous!

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> ...it works!
> 
> ... I'm all nervous!

 

Yay  :Smile: 

----------

## BenPope

Right, well... DRI is off and the GL Renderer is Mesa.

I've done

```
opengl-update xorg-x11 && opengl-update ati
```

So I'll have to check some other stuf I guess.

Here is my xorg.conf:

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

#    Option "blank time" "10"  # 10 minutes

#    Option "standby time" "20"

#    Option "suspend time" "30"

#    Option "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "G400"

    HorizSync   30-107

    VertRefresh 48-120

    Option "DPMS"

    Modeline "1600x1200" 209.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI X800XL"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    ChipId                              0x5548

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID                               "PCI:5:0:0" 

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI X800XL"

    Monitor     "G400"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen      "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1"      "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

I think this is the relevfant section of the log:

```
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

/dev/dri is an empty directory so I guess I should install the kernel DRI.

Wish me luck!

And thanks for listening:wink: [/code]

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> /dev/dri is an empty directory so I guess I should install the kernel DRI.

 

Yeah, guess so too. Hurry and report back  :Smile: 

Good luck,

  Julius

----------

## JRV

Damn, actually, I just noticed that DRI is _not_ working with my 2.6.11 kernel (that I installed only yesterday). It _was_ definitely working with 2.6.10-r1 though.

```
$ modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

(I did re-emerge ati-drivers, of course)

dmesg gives me this:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

```

So I guess something changed in 2.6.11... I'll try to find out about it.

  Julius

----------

## JRV

 *JRV wrote:*   

> Damn, actually, I just noticed that DRI is _not_ working with my 2.6.11 kernel (that I installed only yesterday). It _was_ definitely working with 2.6.10-r1 though.

 

Ok, seems to be a 2.6.11 problem:

http://www.rage3d.net/board/showthread.php?p=1333609979#post1333609979

But I guess it should be fixed soon. In the meantime, you could try 2.6.10...

  Julius

----------

## BenPope

Well... it's currently compiling firefox... which is taking quite some time... when thats done, I'll grab 2.6.10 and and do an oldconfig from the 2.6.11 I've just done.

Ooohm it just finished...

----------

## BenPope

OK, well the latest stable for AMD64, other than 2.6.11 is 2.6.9-r9 - I've compiled that with DRM but still failing to find /dev/dri/*

No acceleration for me.

I'm now recompiling withpout the IOMMU and with AGP Gart

----------

## BenPope

OK, now with AGPGart in the kernel, for the AMD64, it still doesn't work, with or without "UseInternalAGPGART"

Hmmph!

Anybody got any ideas?

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> OK, now with AGPGart in the kernel, for the AMD64, it still doesn't work, with or without "UseInternalAGPGART"
> 
> Hmmph!
> 
> Anybody got any ideas?

 

So what does "modprobe fglrx" (and "dmesg") say now? And what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about disabling DRI?

Julius

----------

## JRV

Ok, I just got it to work with 2.6.11-r5!

I had to enable AGPGART as a _module_ (tried built-in, but that gave me a weird error while modprobing fglrx). Now everything works perfectly with DRI!

In 2.6.10, I didn't have to enable AGPGART at all...

So, try:

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

...

...

<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

    < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

    < >   ATI Rage 128

    < >   ATI Radeon

    < >   Matrox g200/g400

    < >   SiS video cards

```

----------

## BenPope

I'm back to IOMMU, without DRI.

```
modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
dmesg

...

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range
```

Perhaps I'll try AGPGart as a module.  Not now though, I have to be at least partly productive today.

Probably going to be a while before sound, both NICs and acceleration works properly  :Sad: 

Incidentally, if you compile it in and set "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" that should work?

Do you have any framebuffer options on?

Cheers,

Ben

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> Incidentally, if you compile it in and set "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" that should work?
> 
> Do you have any framebuffer options on?

 

No, when I had AGPGART compiled in, it wouldn't work with either AGPGART-setting in the xorg.conf. I got the tip of choosing it as a module from some other website...

And yes, I've activated framebuffer console support. But that shouldn't have any effect on fglrx-module loading.

I've put my kernel-".config", my xorg.conf and my Xorg.0.log into one directory for you to have a look at if you need to check some options:

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~volz/x800xt-dri-config/

Good luck,

  Julius

----------

## BenPope

 *Quote:*   

> And yes, I've activated framebuffer console support. But that shouldn't have any effect on fglrx-module loading. 

 

And yet, your .confg says:

```
# CONFIG_FB is not set
```

I'm confused!

I'm now trying it with AGPGart Module.

I think having the Radeon FB driver made the fglrx hang on exit of X, something like that, but the 8.10.19s should have fixed it.

----------

## JRV

 *BenPope wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   And yes, I've activated framebuffer console support. But that shouldn't have any effect on fglrx-module loading.  
> 
> And yet, your .confg says:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Doh! Got confused myself! This machine doesn't use framebuffer.

 *BenPope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm now trying it with AGPGart Module.
> 
> I think having the Radeon FB driver made the fglrx hang on exit of X, something like that, but the 8.10.19s should have fixed it.

 

Oh, ok, that's possible...

----------

## WindforceV2

Ben,

probably there is a bug in the ati driver, that it doesn't recognise some of the new cards with different chipID to the list it supports. I think this is the problem

```
[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx" 
```

although u override the ChipID in xorg.conf, but because the kernel module of the driver don't use xorg.conf, it still can't see the card, therefore cannot produce the device in /dev/dri/. Maybe we have to wait for a new release from ATI to fix the problem.

----------

## BenPope

Yes...

I had assumed that and given up.

Bit annoying that the driver doesn't support a card that was released before it.

On the plus side, with their 6 releases a year release cycle, it might only be approximately 11 days until I see a driver that might work.

I think I'll get hold of their driver feedback team to make sure they know...

Cheers.

----------

## BenPope

Well.... I've let them know through the feedback link.

There must be more upset people with an X800XL out there... the only reference I've found is to somebody on Rage3D who reckons binary hacking the driver works... although he didn't say which offset, and it doesn't seem to work for me.

----------

## BenPope

 *Release Notes 8.12.10 wrote:*   

> Caution: 	The ATI RADEONâ¢ X800 XL is not supported in this driver release.

 

So it'll be at least another 2 months.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makton3g

Looks Like I am join the crew on the driver problem. I have a new ATI Sapphire X800 with an ID of 554f. Now there is a card in the drivers for 5548, which is what I am using to override x.org. However, fglrx saying "no device found" when I modprobe it. Everything else seem to be doing what they are supposed to.

I did take a look at info for hacking the binary, but I could not figure out a way to find the address in hexedit. If anyone has an idea to get this card reconized, please let us know.

----------

## makton3g

This is from Rage3D and it worked perfect on my system, hacking the "fglrx.ko". I tried the other binary but I couldn't get anywhere, and I already had the drivers emerged. My editor was backwards, like he was saying "0x4855" for the ID 5548. The explanation of it's "about" location worked quite well. I got close to the area, did a search and looked for the "0xbe" in front and "0x00" in back. My ID was located at 1A1A6. I am running the following

Kernel 2.6.11-r6

ATI-drivers 8.12.10

am running multilib.

Hope this helps some of our oddball ATIs out there.  :Smile: 

Also

I am averaging 5100FPS, which I think is a bit slow. this is an X800 on a 64bit AMD with 2 gig of ram. need to work some stuff out.

Any ideas?

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry that I kept you waiting so long pbuckley I was on holidays.
> 
> To moson : 
> 
> Sorry there is no specific offset that I can give you because the compiled fglrx.ko module simple differs from compilation to compilation (more exactly from kernel to kernel and settings to settings). You could do the binary hack in the extracted ati-drivers tree structure, too. There it would be in one of the pre-compiled libs and therefore the offset would be always the same. I think it is at 0x533ff in the libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3 but I haven't tested that because a direct hack on the modules worked fine for me. Don't know if an incorrect entry can cause damages but you can give it a try 
> ...

 

----------

## BenPope

Again, thats useful to know... I will try it when I have a little less time.

Thanks.

----------

## BenPope

I tried it a couple of days ago and made it work.

Now on 8.12.10.

From memory:

If you search for be485500 you should find it, just modify it to be4d5500.

My offset was a little higher than yours, at 1bxxx

----------

## Arg

Hi there!

If you go on their web site, you can register and request some support. Experimenting the same problems with my X800XL-based card (No device found, PCI ID 0x554F), I decided to open a ticket concerning this problem. I kindly explained them that I chose to buy an ATI X800XL based card after reading on their web site that X800 family video cards were supported by their proprietary driver (driver version 8.10.19). I first received a <choose-an-appropriate-adjective> answer: drivers are provided "as-is".

I replied to them when they released the version 8.12.10 of their driver with the Release Note stating that the X800XL-based cards are not supported by the drivers. I asked whether they would refund me after making me buy a video card by providing false information that they later corrected. I then received the best and the most credible answer a helpdesk ever made me: a so-called "supervisor" dared answering "The current Linux driver doesn't support the RADEON X800 XL however the previous driver does."

I believe ATI is gaining even more credibility in the Linux community: they either update their drivers by removing support of new products (clever, ain't it?) or they just treat their customers like dead brains.  :Shocked:   I frankly don't know which option is the best...

My new task: determining the differences between the drivers v. 8.10.19 and 8.12.10 to make up my mind.  :Twisted Evil: 

Arg!

----------

## BenPope

 *ATI wrote:*   

> The current Linux driver doesn't support the RADEON X800 XL however the previous driver does.

 

 *Arg wrote:*   

> My new task: determining the differences between the drivers v. 8.10.19 and 8.12.10 to make up my mind.  

 

Don't bother.  The previous driver version does NOT support the ChipId in question.

About 3 days before the release of 8.12.10 I asked for them to add the ChipId using the Linux Driver Feedback, I guess I was too late, or they encountered some problem supporting X800XL (can't think what).

Do the binary hack (it does seem to work) and accept the lack of support.

----------

